
Show HN: Plugd – Expedia for Hyped Sneakers - 13001r
Hello HN!<p>Plugd takes the Expedia ideology and applies it to sneakers.<p>iOS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;plugd-sneaker-deal-finder&#x2F;id1486098895)<p>Android (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.getplugd.plugd)<p>Website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getplugd.com)<p>My roommate and I originally started working on this as a side project in August as an internal tool to help us with arbitrage sneaker trading (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;plugd&#x2F;leveraging-market-data-to-trade-sneakers-8842ee710246). We posted the prototype on the r&#x2F;sneakers subreddit on a whim and were taken back by how much Redditors enjoyed our project. We got our first initial users, and with the help of the comments in that thread, were able to build out a product roadmap.<p>Original Reddit thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Sneakers&#x2F;comments&#x2F;cz3r58&#x2F;a_little_side_project_i_made_for_sneaker_price&#x2F;)<p>Since then we’ve both quit our jobs and have been working on Plugd full-time.  We’ve added more vendors, a used section, and shipping + tax info to help buyers make more informed purchasing decisions.  We also launched the first iterations of our Android and iOS app!<p>We’re always looking for feedback, so give it a try and let us know what you think! We can be reachable at hello@getplugd.com
======
13001r
Web: [https://getplugd.com](https://getplugd.com)

IOS [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/plugd-sneaker-deal-
finder/id14...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/plugd-sneaker-deal-
finder/id1486098895)

Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getplugd.p...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.getplugd.plugd)

Sneaker Trading Blog Post [https://medium.com/plugd/leveraging-market-data-to-
trade-sne...](https://medium.com/plugd/leveraging-market-data-to-trade-
sneakers-8842ee710246)

Reddit Thread
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Sneakers/comments/cz3r58/a_little_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Sneakers/comments/cz3r58/a_little_side_project_i_made_for_sneaker_price/)

